# Which brand of pool filter sand looks more natural



## mbike1 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey all, i'm on the hunt for some pool filter sand and was wondering what brands look the most natural. went somewhere at lunch but it was white and kinda small. would love it to be tan and not all one color.

THX


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You're probably better off getting silica sand from a masonry supply place. The pool filter silica sand is all a standard size so if you want it coarser you'll need to go somewhere else. I'm with you though, tan looks much nicer.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Around here the masonry stores sell sand in bags by RMC Lonestar, as Lapis Lustre. The sand is graded in these bags, so you have your choice of sizes, and it is more tan, not white or off-white like the local pool filter sands. 
This company even packages one called Aquarium Sand! These are all silica sands. I have no idea what is available locally to you, but the idea of looking in rock yards, landscape centers, masonry stores and so on is one of the best ways to find aquarium supplies.


----------



## JC_1992 (Jan 27, 2010)

Not sure if there's one by you but I just picked up some pool filter sand from Leslie's Pool Supply. They have stores all over and the sand I got looks very natural and is quiet coarse compared to others I've seen. It was $8.49 for 50lbs.


----------



## medicTHREE (Feb 5, 2010)

THe thing about PFS is that it is usually sourced relatively locally to the store. Within a few hundred miles. It just isn't economical to ship it across the country. So what might be good in one area might not be available in others. Masonry sand is usually a little more natural looking, as is playsand(though dirtier).


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Around here Play sand is whiter than the local PFS. 
PFS has some dark grains in it, and is slightly cream colored. Looks really nice in my tanks, where I want white. 
I prefer dark substrate, though, and just use the sand for accent.


----------



## medicTHREE (Feb 5, 2010)

Diana K said:


> Around here Play sand is whiter than the local PFS.
> PFS has some dark grains in it, and is slightly cream colored. Looks really nice in my tanks, where I want white.
> I prefer dark substrate, though, and just use the sand for accent.


This is the trouble here. Around here, playsand looks like river sand with mixed grain, and PFS is pure white.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Really, the answer to the original question is to shop locally, get samples when you can, and look at them in the tank (or at least under water). 
But you want your own opinion of your own local material, not my opinion of my own local material


----------

